# Need sub in Mt. Airy & Westminster (MARYLAND)



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a couple of small properties, 15-20 mins each that I need someone to pick up for me.

2 maybe 3 in Mt Air, and one in Westminster.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. I found one now.


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey did you fine someone. If you ever need someone for a backup let me know. Thanks Rich


----------



## midnightsun13 (Oct 30, 2006)

let me know if you need help with these....i can push them but dont have a spreader yet...if u had someone with a spreader maybe they could dust these when im done? im in damascus...just let me know if you need help


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We've got them covered, but thanks. I will keep you guys in mind in case something happens, or something else comes up.


----------

